# Penguins



## a mere housewife (Mar 6, 2009)

Colleen brought up penguins in the ways to appreciate your wife thread. This is one of my favorite Calvinistic Cartoons:

Calvinistic Cartoons: Didn't See This Coming!


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 6, 2009)

speaking of penguins, this picture still makes me laugh after all these years.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 6, 2009)

a mere housewife said:


> Colleen brought up penguins in the ways to appreciate your wife thread. This is one of my favorite Calvinistic Cartoons:
> 
> Calvinistic Cartoons: Didn't See This Coming!



Are those the Frozen Chosen behind him?


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 6, 2009)

haha!


----------



## Quickened (Mar 6, 2009)

When i was scrolling down through today's posts I almost thought that this thread was listed under "Iron Chef" forum! That would have been a doozy!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 6, 2009)

Quickened said:


> When i was scrolling down through today's posts I almost thought that this thread was listed under "Iron Chef" forum! That would have been a doozy!



FYI- Penguins taste kinda like spotted owl.

Theognome


----------



## Skyler (Mar 6, 2009)

Theognome--

Penguin tastes like owl which tastes like rattlesnake which tastes like chicken, right?

The guy at the restaurant must've been ripping me off, then, because what I had sure tasted like fish.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 6, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Theognome--
> 
> Penguin tastes like owl which tastes like rattlesnake which tastes like chicken, right?
> 
> The guy at the restaurant must've been ripping me off, then, because what I had sure tasted like fish.



It must have been fish- he's old school Catholic and this is Friday.

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 6, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> speaking of penguins, this picture still makes me laugh after all these years.



Bawwwhaaaahehehaa! That is just hilarious!


----------



## Skyler (Mar 6, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome--
> ...



 I should've known...


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 6, 2009)

Who's the blond dude in the Antarctica poster?


----------



## Skyler (Mar 6, 2009)

An open theist. Duh.


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 6, 2009)

Skyler said:


> An open theist. Duh.



That made me shnorf out loud.


----------

